# The best fishing Florida has to offer



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

_*The best fishing Florida has to offer*_

As a Florida native who has been fishing Central Florida waters for well over 1/2 a century I have learned a great respect for fishing in our Fishing Capital of the World. 

Central Florida fishing is just the beginning. From Key West in South Florida to Pensacola in Northern Florida there is fantastic fishing that most of our nation can only dream of. 

Like to keep it old-school simple. Fishing a small lake with a cane pole next to someone special is a dream come true:



That little boy may not know it, but that little girl has his number. 



I have lived the dream from fishing in small shallow water lakes to Central Florida deep drop fishing. 

I have seen and done it all. I took these pictures from the deck of the Florida Fisherman II: 



Central Florida fishing is just the beginning. Before we take a close look at some recent Central Florida inshore/nearshore catches let's see what Southern/Northern Florida has to offer the serious angler. 

Representing Key West Ms. Angelia 'Salty-Cow-Girl' Swanson. This Anglerette lives and breaths Florida Fishing; to say she is good at it would be an understatement:



Angelia is a real woman, a woman whom I am proud to all a friend:



Check out our Florida SaltyCowGirl in Alaska:



Now, let's take a close look at the best of Northern Florida, Pensacola:



Pensacola offshore fishing is spectacular, but so is inshore. One of the most sought-after fish of all, the Red Fish is a modern day success story:



Florida Redfish nurseries are part of an ambitious marine stock enhancement program with a goal of increasing angler Redfish catch by 25 without displacing wild fish. Since 2000 2.3 million Redfish fingerlings have been released. Plans are to release another 2.7 million over the next two years. 

This state-run facility is operated by...



Let's take a look at some recent Central Florida inshore/nearshore catches:

As in Pensacola, Red Fishing is very good:



So is Speckled Trout and Snook:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Moving near shore, Central Florida:

Catching Mangrove Snapper will but a big smile on anyone's face:



And now, a tropical looking fish that is a real challenge to catch on hook and line and is often referred to as the 'filet mignon' of fish. The meat of this delicate white colored fish has virtually no 'fishy' taste and offers a real treat blackened, baked, or skillet fried. There is no wrong way to cook a Hogfish , however the meat is very tender and cooks extremely fast, as such, it's important not to overcook.

Recently caught Central Florida Hogfish:



The cooler the weather the better the Hogfishing.











Be sure to 'catch' my latest four legged hog story page 6 of the February issue of Woods'nWater Magazine:



Levi had never even seen a wild boar before. He can never say that again.

Often the beat part of Florida fishing comes:



As a Florida native who has been fishing Central Florida waters for well over 1/2 a century I have learned a great respect for fishing in our Fishing Capital of the World.



credits

credits
Florida Marine Research Institute
Captain Dylan Hubbard
Angelia Swanson
FWC
Pensacola
Getty

To me it's an honor to share fishing & hunting experiences in our great state. Unfortunately I know very little other than Central Florida. 
Would love to publish a detailed report of the fabulous fishing in Pensacola. But I have no contacts. Hopefully some day soon that will change.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Harbison said:


> Now, let's take a close look at the best of Northern Florida, Pensacola:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this something you just dreamed up? Show me the facts on the red drum restocking program in the Pensacola area. That 2.3 million restocking happened down in Tampa bay in 2000 time frame.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Restocking was an example of how things should be done. Hopefully some day soon in Pensacola.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Bob, I'll pay $1k for your Pensacola snook hole numbers.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Never target snook in Pensacola or anywhere else. 
Been fishing my entire life in central Florida. The Madeira Beach, St. Pete, Sarasota, Clearwater, Tarpon Springs areas I know very well, but that's about if. Fished inshore for a long time, then nothing but offshore for the last 50 years. Once I fished the Florida Middle Ground, decades ago, that was it. The fishing was and still is fantastic. 
Given the chance I would love to fish Pensacola. I have read so much about how good Pensacola fishing is but have never had the opportunity.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Florida got them Gaps!!!
4 fingers


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

You can catch Snook around here?


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## 3rddown and 9 to go (Feb 17, 2021)

ST1300rider said:


> View attachment 1086495


Brother that's the biggest load of bat shit crazy that I have ever seen. But yes Bobs post need more blonds and boobs


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

ST1300rider said:


> View attachment 1086495


Any more news on this? Are they letting volunteers help With the restocking?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I need a paint job on this jeep. Factory paint is faded. No body work needed. Just prep and paint.

Whats the going rate for painting something like this with a quality paint? I haven’t had anything painted in so long I have no ideal.

Anybody have a close guesstimate?


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

I never understood hate unless it is directed at me and then i only understood it was directed at me


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Hate is an ugly, ugly word


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

"Bobs post need more blonds and boobs"
OK! Took this picture while leaving on a fishing trip out of Madeira Beach Florida:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Dude, they look underage.....


----------



## will46r (Apr 15, 2020)

MrFish said:


> Dude, they look underage.....


Regardless of age... that's pretty creepy


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MrFish said:


> Dude, they look underage.....


I say 15 and 16.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Nah, they both have tattoos, atleast 17.5


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Harbison said:


> "Bobs post need more blonds and boobs"
> OK! Took this picture while leaving on a fishing trip out of Madeira Beach Florida:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

I know them. Both are in their early twenties.


----------

